# Toro Greensmaster 3200 Triplex Rebuild



## paulwrunge

I picked up a used 27" Tru-cut in 2020 during quarantine. I mean, what was I supposed to do with all that money I saved not buying toilet paper. I have about 25k sqft of turf so only the front 8k sqft was being maintained with the Tru-cut. The additional lawn plus a lot of sidewalk road frontage, two driveways and all live edge beds, by August I'm worn out. Added in plant growth regulator for 2021 but getting back to traveling for work and reel mowing with the tru-cut is just not sustainable. I've got to have a triplex.

I'd been looking for the right one for a long time and even attended a few of the Weeks Turf Auctions as I'm in the equipment business have have been going to auctions there for years. What was a "casual want" for a larger reel had now become more urgent. Once you get hooked on reel mowing it's awful hard to go back to your rotary.

I finally found a Toro Greensmaster 3200 locally. This was a model I wasn't familiar with but now that I have it, I love it. It has a 3Cyl liquid cooled, cast iron block Briggs-Daihatsu gas engine and 11 blade "4bolt" reels. These mowers are very expensive new so I figure anything I found in my price range was going to take some fixing up.

Let the fun begin…


----------



## paulwrunge

So after teardown and cleanup here's what I've found needs work...

*Traction Unit:*

Engine Oil and filter
Coolant
Hydraulic Fluid and filter
New Fuel Filter
New Air Filter
New Spark Plugs
grease everything

New Tires and Valve Stems
New Seat
New Ignition switch and wiring connector
New Hour Meter
New Alarm Gauge
New Headlight
New pads for brake/ drive pedals
Rewire aftermarket engine cooling fan
New coolant cap

Rebuild leaking Lift Cylinder
Adjust Engine Valves
Rebuild Reel Quick connects
Rebuilt basket carrier rollers and new tabs on basket carriers
New bearings for rear wheel
Cut out and replace battery tray

Paint Chassis
Powdercoat all loose parts
replace available decals

*Reels:*

Reels were just sharpened so I may just run them this season while I look for some DPA units I can rebuild with 8 blade reels. I'm inexperienced with these mowers but the reel to bedknife adjustment just looks so much easier on a DPA cutting unit.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Sweet, should be a fun project. Just got all my 2500A parts back from powder coating, only thing left before reassembly is sandblasting hardware, followed by black oxide dip. Hardware is pretty crusty right now .


----------



## paulwrunge

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Sweet, should be a fun project. Just got all my 2500A parts back from powder coating, only thing left before reassembly is sandblasting hardware, followed by black oxide dip. Hardware is pretty crusty right now .


I was checking out yours the other day. Looks awesome. I think you helped push me over the edge to go ahead and powerdercoat parts instead of paint!

I've had a lot of success with the Rust Dissolver products on hardware. I used it on the quick connects for the reels just this weekend and it freed them up and cleaned them to bare metal in less than an hour. It it so satisfying to use and doesn't distort the surface like blasting can. It's perfect for hardware.

What are you using for the black oxide coating? Ive done that in the past but the hardware rusted back up again relatively quickly. I would like to find something for all the small brackets and hardware that will hold up and isn't as thick of a coating as paint/powdercoat .


----------



## MasterMech

Good buy! Finding one that's 3WD (I think all 3200's were actually) with the cart tires (vs slicks) on it already.

The old SPA reels ain't so bad, especially if you are the only one that maintains/operates the machine. DPA's are better, but I'd wait for a really good deal before pulling the trigger.


----------



## MrMeaner

I have a set of Verticutters for sale if you might be interested @paulwrunge...I know they fit my 08 3150Q Greensmaster triplex but from your pictures is hardtop tell if they fit your machine or not.


----------



## Colinwjholding

I will be following this one no doubt. Nice little unit. I have been loving my triplex for the same sqft. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## paulwrunge

Almost all torn down. At least as far as I'm going to take it. Hydraulic system had a ton of water contamination. Rear hub bearing and seal was completely gone.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

paulwrunge said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, should be a fun project. Just got all my 2500A parts back from powder coating, only thing left before reassembly is sandblasting hardware, followed by black oxide dip. Hardware is pretty crusty right now .
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking out yours the other day. Looks awesome. I think you helped push me over the edge to go ahead and powerdercoat parts instead of paint!
> 
> I've had a lot of success with the Rust Dissolver products on hardware. I used it on the quick connects for the reels just this weekend and it freed them up and cleaned them to bare metal in less than an hour. It it so satisfying to use and doesn't distort the surface like blasting can. It's perfect for hardware.
> 
> What are you using for the black oxide coating? Ive done that in the past but the hardware rusted back up again relatively quickly. I would like to find something for all the small brackets and hardware that will hold up and isn't as thick of a coating as paint/powdercoat .
Click to expand...

Ya, powder coat durability can't be beat. I got the caswell black Oxide kit with the sealer. Ill also use a shot of wool wax on them, and wipe down with a towel, when putting it all back together. No choice but to do something. Hardware looks like hell now.

Went last night to a buds to sandblast the hardware, and his machine kept clogging so no dice. This is the only thing holding me back at this point. I don't trust a shop to not loose anything, tons of hardware in little labeled zip lock bags.

https://caswellplating.com/black-oxide-kit-1-25-gal.html


----------



## paulwrunge

Metal tabs on the Basket/Reel Carriers were 1/8 steel and worn thin. A few had already been repaired with washers welded on. I cut them all off today and upgraded them to 1/4" thick.


----------



## paulwrunge

Holes on the carrier to reel bar were worn out. Repaired all 6 of those and made 3 new tabs for the ball stud mount.


----------



## jimbeckel

Your work looks great, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## paulwrunge

Worked on the battery tray that was rotted out today…


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Nice


----------



## paulwrunge

Adjusted the valves, New gauges, switch and connector. Took a bit to figure out why the gauge didn't work right. R&R Products only listed one but the diesel is different than the gas and the one they sent was for a diesel. Took the gauge apart and used the circuit panel from my original. Problem solved.


----------



## paulwrunge

Reinforced and repaired the radiator mount


----------



## cglarsen

You do great work. Nice to see your progress.


----------



## paulwrunge

Decided to tear down the cutting units. Now I need to decide if I should pull the trigger on 8 blade reels. This unit doesn't have the adjustable reel speed or back lap feature.

28 parts ready to go to powdercoat


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

JD grass shields are replaceable and relatively cheap. I chose to go new on those since there was too much pitting from rust. I prob should also go with 8 blade reels, but my 11's are in too good a shape. They were pretty much new, so I'll run them till they wear out.
I chose to go with all new solid steel rollers instead.

Looking like at your rate, your gonna beat me to completion. Powder coating took me forever, now I'm in the same boat with sandblasting the hardware. My buds cabinet is crap, so I have to take them to the same shop.

I know this mower pretty well now. I'm thinking I might do another one when this is done.


----------



## Johnl445

I'm enjoying this build, looking forward to the finish product


----------



## paulwrunge

I don't really have a before picture of the fuel tank but it was almost white. There's a guy on YouTube that did some long term durability testing on trim restore products. Some are trash and some were quite amazing. One that stood out was from Rustoleum and I refinished the black plastic parts with it.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Very nice, I will take a heat gun to mine, and then try that stuff on top.


----------



## paulwrunge

Less than 24hr turn around from Georgia Powdercoat- Gainesville, GA. This is the second project they've done for me and service is 1st class. This is their standard red which is a little brighter than the Toro Red but they want more than I was willing to pay for a different color.

At this point I probably should have just torn it down a little further and sent the whole frame.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

you have to be kidding, mine took 4 months


----------



## paulwrunge

Went through the rollers and cleaned them up. The wire wheel on the bench grinder made quick work of it. Front rollers are going to need new bearings and should be here next week along with 8 blade reels and fairway thick bed knives.


----------



## paulwrunge

Got the new bearings in the front rollers and took the bed knives off. I forgot how much that job sucks and got to do it 3X. Getting better with a hammer and a chisel to loosen the screws though!

Also got my tires mounted. New wheels were cheaper than Powder Coat but I beat them up a little getting them mounted.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Lookin good, how much did powdercoating run you?

I have one roller that I can't get the bearings out of, even with the R&R puller. The pin on the puller broke and the pot metal on the puller itself started to give. Thing should be made out of hardened steel.

.


----------



## paulwrunge

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Lookin good, how much did powdercoating run you?
> 
> I have one roller that I can't get the bearings out of, even with the R&R puller. The pin on the puller broke and the pot metal on the puller itself started to give. Thing should be made out of hardened steel.
> 
> .


Thank you! It's been fun so far.
180 for sandblasting and 180 for the Powdercoat. That falls under their per color minimum. Not sure how much more I could have included for that price.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

paulwrunge said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good, how much did powdercoating run you?
> 
> I have one roller that I can't get the bearings out of, even with the R&R puller. The pin on the puller broke and the pot metal on the puller itself started to give. Thing should be made out of hardened steel.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's been fun so far.
> 180 for sandblasting and 180 for the Powdercoat. That falls under their per color minimum. Not sure how much more I could have included for that price.
Click to expand...

$360 bucks to sandblast and powdercoat all those parts?


----------



## effektz

UFG8RMIKE said:


> JD grass shields are replaceable and relatively cheap. I chose to go new on those since there was too much pitting from rust. I prob should also go with 8 blade reels, but my 11's are in too good a shape. They were pretty much new, so I'll run them till they wear out.
> I chose to go with all new solid steel rollers instead.
> 
> Looking like at your rate, your gonna beat me to completion. Powder coating took me forever, now I'm in the same boat with sandblasting the hardware. My buds cabinet is crap, so I have to take them to the same shop.
> 
> I know this mower pretty well now. I'm thinking I might do another one when this is done.


If you do decide to do another one, I have 3 of them I picked up from various golf courses that I got them back to running shape. I moved and wife decided she wants a pool so I need to get rid of at least 2 of them. Let me know if you ever need one. Your progress has been fun to watch


----------



## paulwrunge

UFG8RMIKE said:


> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good, how much did powdercoating run you?
> 
> I have one roller that I can't get the bearings out of, even with the R&R puller. The pin on the puller broke and the pot metal on the puller itself started to give. Thing should be made out of hardened steel.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's been fun so far.
> 180 for sandblasting and 180 for the Powdercoat. That falls under their per color minimum. Not sure how much more I could have included for that price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $360 bucks to sandblast and powdercoat all those parts?
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

paulwrunge said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's been fun so far.
> 180 for sandblasting and 180 for the Powdercoat. That falls under their per color minimum. Not sure how much more I could have included for that price.
> 
> 
> 
> $360 bucks to sandblast and powdercoat all those parts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
Click to expand...

wow, I got hosed


----------



## paulwrunge

Got the frame painted and back on its wheels. Rebuilt the back hub with new bearings/ races and seals.


----------



## robbybobby

This is incredible.


----------



## paulwrunge

Refinishing the hardware is going to slow down progress. Going to try to zinc-chromate some of it.

Was able to get the battery installed and the terminals cleaned up. Sourced some rubber bumpers on Amazon for the reels and reel carts. R&R didn't have them. Also painted the bearing holders.


----------



## Rival_Dad1

Absolutely incredible job but I can't help but notice the rusty hydraulic fittings and those less than reliable crimp fittings on the wiring. Any plans to restore/replace those parts?


----------



## paulwrunge

Rival_Dad1 said:


> Absolutely incredible job but I can't help but notice the rusty hydraulic fittings and those less than reliable crimp fittings on the wiring. Any plans to restore/replace those parts?


I'm not too concerned with the fittings but my buddy Jason was helping and he only had those trash crimp fittings. All that will have to be redone. That wire is a ground for the electric fan that was added. Will probably need to add a relay to control it.

Here's one of the double crimps on the new blades for the key switch connector.


----------



## paulwrunge

Started putting together the brake linkage and the RH side just didn't feel right. 3rd attempt at reinforcing a home-made puller and I got the hub/drum off. Brakes shoes were greasy. Wheel motor on that side might be leaking a little but will throw new brake shoes on both sides now and tear into the motors later if necessary.


----------



## typed by ben

Big time restoration going on man. Do you have access to a laser or waterjet or something along those lines?

I had the same problem with the brakes on my 3050. I had to do like 10 or 12 heat/pb blaster cycles and then it finally came off with a Honda axle puller


----------



## paulwrunge

typed by ben said:


> Big time restoration going on man. Do you have access to a laser or waterjet or something along those lines?
> 
> I had the same problem with the brakes on my 3050. I had to do like 10 or 12 heat/pb blaster cycles and then it finally came off with a Honda axle puller


A friend of mine has a plasma table.

I'll probably put anti-seize on the wheel motor shaft on reassembly. It sure was on there.


----------



## typed by ben

Yeah it's insane, they even made the hub tapered to prevent that. They get on there though


----------



## BGreensmower

Great photos looking forward to this completing, keep up the great work!


----------



## paulwrunge

Well… February has been a busy month. Was in California for two weeks at the King of the Hammers and last week in Kentucky for National Farm Machinery show. Managed to get the brakes done, finish the console which I can't find a decal for and refinish some of the hardware.


----------



## paulwrunge

So my Zinc Chromate process for the hardware is: 
Wire wheel
Degrease
Rinse
Muriatic Acid Dip
Rinse
Zinc plating bath of Vinegar, epsom salt, zinc
1-2amp power supply
Rinse
Black Chromate dip from Caswell plating
Rinse
Blow dry

Time will tell on how it holds up. I can't get the shiny look with my home brew setup and this being my first try at electroplating but I'm sure with some more experimenting I could get there.

The work isn't worth it for the "normal" hardware but 90% of the fasteners on these reels are specialty pieces and very expensive to replace.


----------



## Ware

I sometimes wish I was born with the restoration gene. These are some great projects.


----------



## bernstem

This is looking great. I don't have time to go much beyond functional restoration.


----------



## paulwrunge

Made some good progress on the traction unit. Seats mounted. Just need to add fluids and wire up a relay for the electric fan and figure out something for a radiator shroud.


----------



## typed by ben

Just noticed that joker is water cooled. What a unit


----------



## paulwrunge

typed by ben said:


> Just noticed that joker is water cooled. What a unit


She's a brute. Made before the obviously cheaper to produce 3100s.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Nice, the gauge cluster came out perfect, now your gonna force me to buy those expensive new gauges, lol


----------



## paulwrunge

Workin on the reels… I didn't know that metric carriage bolts were even a thing until now. Toro really pulled out all the stops to protect future part sales for themselves and the dealers!


----------



## paulwrunge

Won't be much longer now. Test drove the traction unit and replaced a bad coolant temp switch. Might still have a hydraulic tank leak to sort out, either that or it's residual that was trapped under the tank when I spilled some filling it.

Reels are done. Used a piece of granite countertop material to set the front roller parallel to the bed knife and then set the cutting height to .750. I'll start there for a test run as I've got a lot of new turf that I hadn't cut with a reel before.


----------



## robbybobby

.750 with 8 blade reels is going to look great. How thin of bedknives did you go with? How much lower could you go?


----------



## paulwrunge

robbybobby said:


> .750 with 8 blade reels is going to look great. How thin of bedknives did you go with? How much lower could you go?


It's a fairway knife. I think it was rated for down to 5/16". I'd like to eventually be around .50" this year.


----------



## typed by ben

Sure is looking sweet. The top tubes on the frame weldments are in great shape. One of mine was rusted slam though and I had to weld a patch over. I thought it would be too risky to replace the tube without a really accurate fixture.


----------



## paulwrunge

Had 12 new scalp rollers for the reel carriages machined from some 2" UHMW. The OEM ones were pretty worn out and white.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Awesome


----------



## MasterMech

paulwrunge said:


> typed by ben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that joker is water cooled. What a unit
> 
> 
> 
> She's a brute. Made before the obviously cheaper to produce 3100s.
Click to expand...

Some would consider the 3200 a tee and approach mower and the 3100's for greens. There are some supers and equipment managers that see every additional fluid a machine carries as a significant risk to the turf. The 3200 is heavy compared to a 3100 or especially a 3050.


----------



## paulwrunge

MasterMech said:


> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typed by ben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that joker is water cooled. What a unit
> 
> 
> 
> She's a brute. Made before the obviously cheaper to produce 3100s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some would consider the 3200 a tee and approach mower and the 3100's for greens. There are some supers and equipment managers that see every additional fluid a machine carries as a significant risk to the turf. The 3200 is heavy compared to a 3100 or especially a 3050.
Click to expand...

Good points. After going through this mower I would be VERY interested in electric reel units if I was a course buying new equipment. Way too many leak points for hydraulic fluid.


----------



## paulwrunge

The vent was plugged in the Leak Guardian Tank but that's not cured my leak after running it with this hose. I think the next step will be to remove the leak guardian tank and see if it's the source.



Adding a bigger gate to get this monster through. Shot of my ryegrass overseed dying out and another shot of it in its prime this winter.
Don't mind that Poa. Next year I'll have to add a post emergent to my October and December pre-emergent sprays because I just can't keep it at bay anymore with pre-emergent.


----------



## paulwrunge

typed by ben said:


> Sure is looking sweet. The top tubes on the frame weldments are in great shape. One of mine was rusted slam though and I had to weld a patch over. I thought it would be too risky to replace the tube without a really accurate fixture.


I don't think it would be that bad. Cut out the welds and use the rod and besknife holder as a jig to set width. Clamp the frames level to the table. Or buy a new one at $225 from R&R. One of mine has a decent amount of twist in it and I was still able to get the bed knife adjusted to the reel correctly.


----------



## MasterMech

paulwrunge said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a brute. Made before the obviously cheaper to produce 3100s.
> 
> 
> 
> Some would consider the 3200 a tee and approach mower and the 3100's for greens. There are some supers and equipment managers that see every additional fluid a machine carries as a significant risk to the turf. The 3200 is heavy compared to a 3100 or especially a 3050.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good points. After going through this mower I would be VERY interested in electric reel units if I was a course buying new equipment. Way too many leak points for hydraulic fluid.
Click to expand...

Reel motors and hoses certainly are common failure points but the one that got us all the time (on 3100's) was the lift cylinders. After awhile, (15+ years!) all the lift cycles put wear on the retaining ring grooves and the front gland of the cylinder blows out creating a massive and sudden oil spill. A hose leak or even a reel motor seal blowout usually leaves a thin line of dead turf that is easily repaired or replaced. Can even be left to re-grow naturally without impacting playability all that much. (On a course that isn't on TV that is.... :lol A cylinder blowout just creates a lake of destruction that requires much more extensive and invasive repairs. And by the time the leak alarm sounds, it's waaaaay too late. :?


----------



## paulwrunge

Took the mower for its maiden mow today. Had already done a pre-scalp with the zero turn a couple weeks ago. Everything seemed to work okay for about 5-10 minutes but then the front two reels quit pulling. Checked they weren't bound up… looks like we are going back in the shop. Checked that the relief valve wasn't stuck open, engagement valve was working correctly. Tested again with two reel motors disconnected and only one hooked up and that reel would spin fine for a few seconds and then stop… okay, this pump has got to be bad. Pull down the pump, looks fine. Ugh, now my head starts to hurt.

Pulled the case drain lines off the motors one by one. All three of the reel motors looks different. The one that says toro… no fluid coming out of the case drain line. The newer aftermarket one has a small amount of leak. The old looking motor dumps fluid like a fire hose. Okay, that reel motor must be bad. New one on the way. Maybe next weekend will be better…

Still have water in the system after a complete change of hydraulic fluid! Still need to find that tank leak. Will probably pull off the Tank Guardian to eliminate it being the source now that the fluid is low.


----------



## paulwrunge

New reel motor fixed it.

Had the reel to bedknife a little too tight too. Cut the yard and got used to driving it. Definitely different and will need to cut a few radius's into some landscape beds to eliminate some areas I'd otherwise have to string trim.

One more finishing touch on it and I'll take some "finished" pictures.


----------



## paulwrunge

Cutting out and replacing a 3k sqft section of thin common Bermuda this week. The 419 had been growing into that area but life's too short to wait for all that. This should be the last renovation project for this property. Lots of leveling to do next. I think I've dug up 6-7 tractor buckets full of stones out of this patch. There's another 5k sqft next to this area that must also be full of these rocks. I guess I'll have to keep the aerator out of that section.


----------



## robbybobby

Any updates on the 3200? She purring now?


----------



## paulwrunge

Mower has been working well. Fuel pump went out and had a replacement off Amazon delivered in less than 24hrs. Still need to finish the radiator screen/grill.

Only other issue is its pretty difficult to restart when the motor is hot.

Still haven't found the hydraulic leak but pretty confident it's related to the Tank Guardian as I let the fluid level get down below it and into the main tank and the leak stopped.

Pulled the bad reel motor apart and found out why it wasn't working. Seal was completely shot. Used the drive shaft out of the motor as a tool to back lap the reels today. Expecting the Bermuda to really kick into high gear over the next couple weeks.


----------



## sangheili

Really awesome work.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Awesome!

We're finally getting a break at our vacation rental home ( where I'm storing the JD2500A) so I'll be taking care of final assembly soon.


----------



## paulwrunge

Bermuda sod patch is rooting in. Color looks like it will blend well once established. I bought a pallet of 419 last year that just isn't the same.

I'm right at about 24,000sqft of reel mowed turf now


----------



## paulwrunge

Put a new starter on the mower today. The old one would act up a little. Also put in some new spark plugs. Ones that were in it were much hotter than what it called for. I'm guessing someone was trying to bandaid the fact it is a little hard to start and doesn't always want to idle. I've got to tackle that project next. New carb is very expensive so I guess I'll start with rebuilding this one. Sod is coming in nicely. Blending well with the OG 419.


----------



## typed by ben

Reel mowed bermuda on slopes always looks so dramatic and beautiful. Really like how your lot lays out


----------



## paulwrunge

typed by ben said:


> Reel mowed bermuda on slopes always looks so dramatic and beautiful. Really like how your lot lays out


I call that side the pasture. It's about 10-11k sqft. There's another 6-7k up front and then two separate sections in the back around at 3k each


----------



## Bmossin

This is excellent. Great work!


----------



## paulwrunge

Finishing touch was a custom radiator screen. Just in time for a Memorial weekend mow and some unfiltered post mow shots.

url=https://postimg.cc/p9m9Hzzb]


[/url]


----------



## jimbeckel

Yard looks awesome!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Beautiful


----------



## Kevin63

I noticed the buggy and raceline beadlocks in some of the pics and the marsfab logo on your wall I live about 15 minutes from AOP up here in South Pittsburg Tn nice build on the mower


----------



## paulwrunge

Kevin63 said:


> I noticed the buggy and raceline beadlocks in some of the pics and the marsfab logo on your wall I live about 15 minutes from AOP up here in South Pittsburg Tn nice build on the mower


I mostly ride at AOP. I'll be there Friday for the first part of the U4 weekend but have to leave Saturday. If I lived 15 min from AOP my buggy might already be worn out!


----------



## paulwrunge

Got another irrigation zone in on the new sod area, and another for my front annual beds. Sucks trenching that good looking turf!

Tomorrow it's going down though. 18 tons of high priced Mason Sand.


----------



## paulwrunge

All 18 tons on 10K sqft.


----------



## Chadwicktr

@paulwrunge love this! picked up an older 3100d sidewinder last month and am considering tearing apart the reels to powder coat them this winter. Thanks for sharing all of your work!

How did the zinc chromate hold up this summer?


----------



## STI_MECE

If you dont mind me asking, how much have you spent in parts to rebuild this unit? It almost seems you like you have completely rebuilt the entire thing, aside from messing with the engine.


----------



## paulwrunge

STI_MECE said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how much have you spent in parts to rebuild this unit? It almost seems you like you have completely rebuilt the entire thing, aside from messing with the engine.


I wasn't really keeping track but I'd guess I'm all in around $5-6k. At least a grand of that was going to 8 blade reels which was personal preference.

This winter it needs the carburetor serviced as it won't idle once it gets warmed up. I'm also going to buy grass catcher buckets to help with the spring scalp.


----------

